# House Panel Rejects Last of Virginia Anti-smoking Bills



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

http://www.nbc12.com/news/state/15663792.html

Eat it, bastages! I love the word REJECT! Smoke on Virginia! :ss


----------



## Virginia Gent (Jan 1, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks like I might need to move to Virginia :ss


----------



## ShaulWolf (Feb 5, 2007)

For once, some good news. Hopefully other states will see it the same way.


----------



## gonzo (Apr 12, 2007)

Common sense in Gov't issues, What the heck??!!!! 

Stomp'N'Rock,

Joseph


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

Cool....Does any one have a break down of which states currently support smoking and which don't? Id be curious to see. 

Anti Smoking has been in place for so long here in NY it almost seems foreign to me when I travel and see folks lighting up in restaurants and bars. Im fascinated by it and quite jealous of the other state who are not anti smoking. I am not a huge smoker by any means maybe 2-4 cigars a week but I'd give anything to leave the office and enjoy happy hour with a nice cigar and drink.


----------

